# Experiences at Anthrocon



## Art Vulpine (Jan 3, 2009)

I plan to be going to Anthrocon eventually.

For those of you who went...

What were your experiences there?

Let's here your adventures at Anthrocon.


----------



## hyprthecat (Jan 3, 2009)

the experiences were great, there was a lot to do at AC as pretty much every time I turned around I would find someone I know there.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 3, 2009)

I went two years, '06 and '07 with my father, who is also a furry.

'06 was pretty fun, really. There were plenty of things to do and places to see.

'07 wasn't. We both had a terrible time. Less events to see, that sort of thing. Didn't go in '08. I stick to smaller cons, now.


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 3, 2009)

hyprthecat said:


> the experiences were great, there was a lot to do at AC as pretty much every time I turned around I would find someone I know there.




I think what the OP wants to know is how high the chances of him yiffing someone are at AC...


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow.

Two already.

I feel like a journalist.

Let's hear more of the details of your Anthrocon fun.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 3, 2009)

I think the biggest problem I had with '07 was that the staff practically turned into Nazi's. The power went to their head. Like, there was a fursuit dodgeball game... they made us stop because throwing the ball was BAD and someone could get hurt, or the convention hall can totally get damaged by throwing a beach ball around, *OH NO.*

Now this would be fine, if the event didn't go just FINE in '06. Which it did. So, why shut it down when it's worked fine before?

Or, like, during the Mad-Libs panel. If someone said anything off color and remotely funny, they'd have a staff member in there ready to ask people to leave for trying to be _funny_ in a panel about being _funny._

That sort of thing.


----------



## Defiant (Jan 4, 2009)

New hotel is a MASSIVE FAIL!!! Few thousand people and only 4 F---ing elevators!! IT BLOWS! The need for overflow hotels blows , the mile walk round trip from the 4th floor of the main hotel to the dealer's room and back blows! Con staff 2 years in a row didn't even know where the dam headless lounge was. It was too spread out. Need I say more?


----------



## Shadowwolf (Jan 5, 2009)

I liked '07 and '08 was even better  It all depends on who you go with. And quit complaining about the elevators already gdi, it's an adventure.


----------



## ChapperIce (Jan 5, 2009)

If you don't like the elevators, use the stairs? I'm terrified of elevators, so I'll probably use the stairs whenever possible. Bad enough I have to use the rickety service elevator at work for room services *Shivers*


----------



## Defiant (Jan 5, 2009)

WHat if you have to use the stairs to get to the 20 something'th floor? AC is OVERCROWDED and the hotel CAN NOT accomodate all of us. Plain and simple. AC still eats butt! Walk your dam mile+ each day.


----------



## ChapperIce (Jan 6, 2009)

Defiant said:


> WHat if you have to use the stairs to get to the 20 something'th floor? AC is OVERCROWDED and the hotel CAN NOT accomodate all of us. Plain and simple. AC still eats butt! Walk your dam mile+ each day.




*shrugs* I'll take the stairs, whatever. I could use the exercise, and if a bunch of fat kids can go up all the floors to the Empire State Building, I can do 20 something floors.  

It's not AC's fault it's so popular, it's..technically your fault and everyone who goes to AC lmfao.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 6, 2009)

The convention is too big and impersonal for my tastes, but socially I favor a tight weave over an expansive design which is the main concern.
The physical size of the convention center is not a problem for me nor are the elevators, then again I take the stairs with vigor unless I am pressed for time (though at AC it is generally faster to take the stairs anyway).
 As for the hotel, it is decent, but their gym (pool included) is... depressing. The bar is mildly pricey but nothing to be really concerned about (it is a hotel after all).
The convention can become somewhat ironfisted as things pick up. (Don't blame them. 3000+ person influx in about 3 days)
Local food options appeal more towards a mid-range to low budget. There are some nicer places, but they are not quite in convenient distance for someone without a car/taxi.

Really it depends on what you are looking for. If you want a convention with new people at every corner, a multitude of events always busy, plenty of fursuits, the prestige of being the biggest, and don't mind things being rather up-tight, AC is your convention. If you want a convention that is low-key where you can really get to know some people by mere reiterative proximity, the events (and everything in generally) are more personal, and (possibly but not always) has a warmer staff, then AC is not for you.


----------



## ChapperIce (Jan 7, 2009)

Defiant said:


> AC = SHIT! 4 elevators for SO many people! DAM glad I was in suit almost the whole dam time!
> AC sucks! If you want OVERCROWDED and FAIL galore , then AC is for you. If you want to get to your room in the main hotel "eat shit and die!!".
> 4 elevators for 3K+ attendees = FAIL!!!!!



Okay, back away. Can we get OFF the elevator topic? Elevators do not equal a con. 

Seriously, you think AC sucks over ELEVATORS. Name something else.


----------



## net-cat (Jan 7, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> I think the biggest problem I had with '07 was that the staff practically turned into Nazi's. The power went to their head. Like, there was a fursuit dodgeball game... they made us stop because throwing the ball was BAD and someone could get hurt, or the convention hall can totally get damaged by throwing a beach ball around, *OH NO.*


I think that was less the staff and more the hotel and convention center. If I understand correctly, they were kind of miffed at AC after 2006, so AC had to change some stuff for 2007. (Door signs, for instance.)



Attorney At Lawl said:


> Or, like, during the Mad-Libs panel. If someone said anything off color and remotely funny, they'd have a staff member in there ready to ask people to leave for trying to be _funny_ in a panel about being _funny._


PG or PG-13 panel? I don't know, I wasn't there. Officially sanctioned con events are generally not known for being R-rated. At least, not since I've been going. (2005)



Defiant said:


> WHat if you have to use the stairs to get to the 20 something'th floor? AC is OVERCROWDED and the hotel CAN NOT accomodate all of us. Plain and simple. AC still eats butt! Walk your dam mile+ each day.


How many times did I do the "walk up to the 7th or 8th floor and ride the rest of the way up to the 18th" trick? I don't know. Not as often as I just walked up the damn stairs to the 18th floor, though.

Then again, I also don't drive from store to store on the strip mall, like most people. I'm just strange like that, I guess.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 7, 2009)

Omni is superior.
Its a nice hotel. You aren't instantly swamped the second you go downstairs.
And I've never had a problem with the elevators (since this is apparently the fucking iceberg).
Plus, Pittsburgh's a friendly city - its nice to get out and about for some fresh air after being in a sweaty miasma, dancing and thrashed. Its not a very long walk, y'know.

I don't know, maybe y'all like sleeping next to the fish market. :|

AC is always really fun. I'm like the only one among my friends who likes the seminars, though. :c I practically have to drag people to the Therianthropy one...well, I'm not even sure I like that one. :c

Also, Uncle Kage = fucking awesome. The end (not really).

OHH YEAHH.
Since this is the experience thread. Like, what are y'all doing at those computers while the cons going on? Playin' with your willy? 
And I can't even stand over there for more than 20 seconds without gagging. It always smells horrible. And, it's like right next to the bathroom! People poop by you. :C

Also, they had Floyd Norman talk twice at the last AC. And that was really fun (even when some sweaty pile of hair asked if they drew Minnie with the proper anatomy and he was like "YEAH." *thumbs up*).
...oh, and Stan Sakai is usually around. And he seems really nice!

Extra Bonus: Two years ago, we had a friend come down who was proclaiming that he wasn't a furry. By the end of the con, he got drunk and admitted to being a furry, and we watched him buy like 200 dollars worth a porn from a balcony. He also threw up (this is the sad part).


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 7, 2009)

Defiant said:


> AC = SHIT! 4 elevators for SO many people! DAM glad I was in suit almost the whole dam time!
> AC sucks! If you want OVERCROWDED and FAIL galore , then AC is for you. If you want to get to your room in the main hotel "eat shit and die!!".
> 4 elevators for 3K+ attendees = FAIL!!!!!


As somebody who helps run and organize a con, allow me to step in here. 

AnthroCon has as much control over the quality of the elevators as I do the weather. The problems of the elevators are due to crowding and idiots. If you want to blame somebody blame the people who jump up and down in the elevators to make them shift and slide. Blame the people who stall the elevators by keeping doors open longer than necessary. Blame the people who like to see if every button really DOES light up! Blame the people who try to get on a crowded elevator before letting people get off, thus holding things up.

Finding a suitable hotel with awesome elevators AND awesome convention AND are in an easily accessible location is like finding a needle in a haystack. And when you do find those hotels... either they're booked up, obnoxiously expensive for no reason whatsoever (see: Doubletree in New Brunswick, NJ) or are hard to get to.

AC at least takes the initiative to try to organize elevators where it has control (even if they do utilize the "Dorsai").


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 7, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Like, what are y'all doing at those computers while the cons going on?




_*THIS*_

I have NEVER understood those people who will go all the way to Pittsburgh... and just sit on the public computers and do whatever there for hours. I've always tried to live up to the line "avoid stuff you do at home while on vacation". The point of being on vacation at a convention is to see people, not dick around on the internet.


----------



## Defiant (Jan 9, 2009)

Chapperice , try the mile walk from the 5th floor to the  dealers room and back. How's that? It was PISS POORLY laid out. The fact that the staff COULD NOT tell me where the headless lounge was 2 years in a row.
      How's that.
  Did I mention it BLOWS!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 10, 2009)

I've been to AC once, last year, and will be going back again. As per my experiences? They were a good mix. The city itself was very accommodating. More than once I ran into an issue while out, and a random person stopped to help. Like that cab driver who got out of her vehicle to help us pick up papers we dropped....you cannot pick up paper on ground with paws on...it's nearly impossible.

Also the hotel we stayed at was nice.

The convention center was nice. The people there? I got a bit upset over how the elevator situation was. Then again it is not the fault of AC faculty that people who go to AC can be selfish bastards. More than once while in costume a person or group of people tried to push me off the elevator to get on....only one did a person think "Hey, the elevator is for suitiers." and in that case the grabbed me and shoved me and my spot inside.

There was a second problem though with the Headlesss Lounge. I found it fine. I got tired of people leaving the doors open though. Also random non suiters were coming in taking the water and taking up space meant to be for us. The simple remedy though is to shut the doors when you enter. That is simple. Close them and the riff-raff won't get in. I will say though, to AC's credit they will have a mirror at AC10, and the headless tree thing that they had there at AC09 was OMG amazing. I hope the manage to have two there next time around. That was really nice for airing out and drying out your heads and your paws.

I personally did not mind the walks. Then again I am physically fit...so, there you have it. I found myself very happy that I brought a good stash of non-perishables because most of the stores and restruants close early.

AC is a big con...and if you don't want to deal with some waits for an elevator don't for example, room at the Westin. The Westin was not built with conventions in mind....go to Doubletree or Omni when it is available.

Also, don't show up thinking the food places will be there for you. That area closes down early so you have to bring your own foot stuffs. Also the air is quite polluted so expect to have problems if you have allergies.

If you don't like big crowds go to a smaller con. Most of the problems with a con like AC are personal issues with not liking big cons that can be remedied easily by going instead to smaller conventions.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 10, 2009)

Defiant said:


> AC = SHIT! 4 elevators for SO many people! DAM glad I was in suit almost the whole dam time!
> AC sucks! If you want OVERCROWDED and FAIL galore , then AC is for you. If you want to get to your room in the main hotel "eat shit and die!!".
> 4 elevators for 3K+ attendees = FAIL!!!!!



You know you could go to Omni, or Doubletree. Solution solved.

It is what I did with my first AC and that made it a pleasant experience. Plus seeing the elitist socialites reaction to sharing an elevator with a suiter is priceless. Why did I have my camera working at the time? Why?


----------



## Jelly (Jan 10, 2009)

Defiant said:


> Chapperice , try the mile walk from the 5th floor to the  dealers room and back. How's that? It was PISS POORLY laid out. The fact that the staff COULD NOT tell me where the headless lounge was 2 years in a row.
> How's that.
> Did I mention it BLOWS!



cant tell if serious


----------



## nedded (Jan 10, 2009)

Well, I for one liked it in 08. Hmmm...I don't remember there being this much discontent at the con itself.
As a matter of fact, I seem to recall it was an exciting, fun, and downright awesome experience. Spent the whole con walking around in partial suit and didn't have any problems, even though I never once touched the elevators.
Oh, and about how likely you are to encounter surprise yiffings? Nothing to worry about. The worst I saw was a bunch of suiters who dogpiled a guy and removed his shirt. Of course, it was because they were playing an audience-reaction game, and the suiters were just looking for something to do to get the biggest reaction. I think they did.
Trust me, the Dorsai guards are everywhere, and the con is squeaky clean.


----------



## Qoph (Jan 11, 2009)

Don't have to worry about the hotels if I go.  I'll be focusing more on the posts about the con itself.


----------



## Defiant (Jan 11, 2009)

Was serious in previous post.
 2nd year at AC I stayed at the omni the 1st and last night. The fact that I didn't have all my stuff in the main hotel was annoying to have to go all the way back to the other hotel.
  As for being phisically fit , I am. Mechanic by trade so the manual labor keeps me in shape as well as condidtions me well for the extended heat associated with fursuiting. 200 degree engine on a 100 degree day , no problem.
   I just find it odd that the convention center is SO large and so is the hotel , yet the hotel can't adequately flow the amount of people that can and have passed between the ceonvention and the hotel itself.
    Walk form the omni in suit , to the dealer room and back , no problem.
  Now as to not shutting the doors , thats just plain ignorance. And non suiters in the headless areas should be beaten whiffle ball bats , unless they are your spotter. Thankfully I don't need one.
   The crowd thing doesn't bother me. But with that many people going through a small area , it's like a traffic jam. I have been ot the world of wheels a few times and LARGE car shows. Those crowds never bothered me. But there was also always room to move around and through.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 13, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> There was a second problem though with the Headlesss Lounge. I found it fine. I got tired of people leaving the doors open though. Also random non suiters were coming in taking the water and taking up space meant to be for us.


 
A bit off topic, but are many suiters bothered by non-suiters being in the lounge then?

Obviously, I wouldn't go in if it were crowded or leave the door open, but at ConFuzzled 08, I was in the headless lounge quite a lot.
I wanted to know what to expect next year and actually had some interesting conversations with suiters in there.

No-one seemed to have a problem, but I'm wondering now if my presence was slightly annoying. D:


----------



## Kesslan (Jan 13, 2009)

I think if your there giving them a hand, or actually chatting with them, they dont mind so much in many cases. Doubly so if your actually a handler for a suiter. I think it is more an issue with people just using it for themselves when they dont have a suit. 

Alot of suiters, I dont think mind having some one around who isnt suiting so long as they actually have some purpose in being there. Such as finding out about suiting and such. Arguably you can do that elsewhere, yes. But I found I learned alot more acting as a handler for a suiter once, than I ever did just asking questiosn of random suiters. Of course I'm also fortuante enough to live in a city where there are quite a few suiters who are more than happy to talk to you about suiting and give you pointers and the like.

But in the end I, at least, learn best by watching than simply listening/reading. I find the real thing is just never quite what anyone ever tells you or writes about. Largely as it's heavily dependant uppon personal perspective. I suppose some poeple would still resent even that. But again it's their own personal view on just how sanctified the space of a headless lounge really is.

I know I'd probably get annoyed if it was just random people comming in for no reason. But I certainly wouldnt mind if it was becuase they wanted to learn more about suiting hands on as it were, if only because thats how I learn best. Certainly I picked up alot of good pointers that way myself for when my own suit will finally be ready.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 14, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> A bit off topic, but are many suiters bothered by non-suiters being in the lounge then?
> 
> Obviously, I wouldn't go in if it were crowded or leave the door open, but at ConFuzzled 08, I was in the headless lounge quite a lot.
> I wanted to know what to expect next year and actually had some interesting conversations with suiters in there.
> ...



When you have as many suiters as you do at AC....yes they are going to be bothered by non suiters who are not handlers/spotters coming in. They take up space, use the fans, and take the water. There is but a limited space in that room. That is per AC at least. I don't know/cannot speak for what others felt in another con.

In any case, rules are rules...the non suiters are not supposed to be in the headless lounge unless they are a spotter. Even then usually spotters take off for a bit while the suiter is taking a break and cooling down.


----------



## Defiant (Jan 14, 2009)

+1 for what she said.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 15, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> A bit off topic, but are many suiters bothered by non-suiters being in the lounge then?



Yes, it bugs the piss out of me, being a suiter myself. I mean honestly, if I'm out there letting you take pictures of me in my suit, the least you can do in return is to let me have some space when I'm _out_ of it.

This applies double to Furfright, where the convention pays for free food and drinks for suiters, and non suiters were in there eating it. _That _bugged me more than anything. The convention goes out of their way to make sure the suiters were fed and hydrated, and people who weren't in costume were in there eating it. Christ, some people.


----------



## ChapperIce (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh baaaaaaaw about the mile walking thing. You're at a con, you should expect to do a lot of walking. It's like complaining about how far apart all the good rides at Disney World are.


----------



## RailRide (Jan 15, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> You know you could go to Omni, or Doubletree. Solution solved.



If you haven't reserved yet, the decision is made for you. The Westin is full, and the Omni is not available this year (Mensa has it).

I would have thought that the new policy of charging the first night's stay when you reserve would have slowed the pace of fill-up, but no. This'll be the first time I'm attending from an overflow. It's going to make those drag-yourself-to-your-room-after-a-late-night-drawing-in-the-Zoo trips a bit interesting.

Also, the Dealer's room is supposed to be closer for '09--it's in the middle hall now if what was stated in '08's closing ceremonies remains the case

---PCJ


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 15, 2009)

RailRide said:


> If you haven't reserved yet, the decision is made for you. The Westin is full, and the Omni is not available this year (Mensa has it).
> 
> I would have thought that the new policy of charging the first night's stay when you reserve would have slowed the pace of fill-up, but no. This'll be the first time I'm attending from an overflow. It's going to make those drag-yourself-to-your-room-after-a-late-night-drawing-in-the-Zoo trips a bit interesting.
> 
> ...



I was speaking in general. I am aware that the Omni is not available for this AC. I already have two rooms booked at the Double Tree...because I am not staying at the Westin. I refuse.

It would be interesting if they keep to that.


----------



## RailRide (Jan 15, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I was speaking in general. I am aware that the Omni is not available for this AC. I already have two rooms booked at the Double Tree...because I am not staying at the Westin. I refuse.
> 
> It would be interesting if they keep to that.



As far as I know, the Omni is the overflow for next year. The main reason I had an eye on the Westin is, as I'm arriving/departing by train, It's of some importance to be as close to the train station as possible since the outbound train leaves at 7:20am. I don't want to repeat the experience of missing it bythatmuch ('07).

Racing _to_ the Westin from the station in a severe thunderstorm like I did in '08 was lousy enough--I'd hate to think how I'd fare getting to any of the other hotels in a downpour (too bad the light rail only _rarely_ uses the Penn Park station, if it goes there at all anymore) . But this year, I don't have a choice in the matter--it's DoubleTree or don't go.

---PCJ


----------



## Defiant (Jan 16, 2009)

Enjoy it for me.


----------



## Ulfstan (Jan 26, 2009)

I went and was bored. So bored. I didn't want to go to panels or anything and everyone I went to meet were in parties that were _carding?!?!?!?!_

My friends suck.


----------



## Immelmann (Jan 26, 2009)

The men with skirts almost confiscated our Nerf guns last year :C


----------



## QuetzaDrake (Jan 26, 2009)

If I recall we were just all innocently playing friendly rounds of Russian Nerf Roulette and shooting at the ceiling and stuff after the day was done over by the Artist Alley/Dealer's Den, and then one of the Berets came over and told us to stop. :C

...

I'm still bringing mine this year.


----------



## WishingStar (Jan 26, 2009)

Expect a lot of squees and hugs :3


----------



## Defiant (Jan 26, 2009)

I didn't get many squeezes and hugs. Not that it bothered me.


----------



## Kittiara (Jan 26, 2009)

Went to AC for the first time last year and had a total blast.  The key for me was hanging out with people I knew online and wanted to get to know better; but I also met new people through the others.  Also set up in the Artist's Alley on Saturday and that was awesome.  Had fun and made money!  Uh, and the parade was fun to watch~

Basically I never realized how little I've actually grown up until I was around a ton of people dressed in costume and ran around taking pictures like a madwoman.

Didn't actually go to any panels, which is one thing I regret.  The Artist's Alley really did suck up my time; but it seemed like there was a LOT to do.


----------



## QuetzaDrake (Jan 27, 2009)

Kittiara said:


> Didn't actually go to any panels, which is one thing I regret.



You didn't miss a daaaaamn thing.

Though who knows, maybe this year's panels won't suck.


----------



## Immelmann (Jan 27, 2009)

QuetzaDrake said:


> You didn't miss a daaaaamn thing.
> 
> Though who knows, maybe this year's panels won't suck.



I betcha they will!


----------



## Juska (Jan 27, 2009)

AC '08 was my first furry _anything_, and though it was a blast, I did miss a lot mostly because I was left behind twice by my party. I was *so* tired from all the walking (obviously because I didn't get out much then, lol). On Sunday when we left I could barely walk; I tried to make one last trip from the Doubletree all the way to the Dealer's Room and made it to about 300 ft away  This year's will be a lot easier since I've been getting into shape. I also plan on not sleeping as much, lol 

As for the elevators and stuff...It didn't bother me at all. Suiters always come first, and my mate and I waited until there was room in one to go up, even though about 80% of the time we took the stairs anyway. I don't think it's that big of a deal, really.

I went to maybe three panels, the last being _"OMGWTF FURRIES"_, which was worth watching. I usually find panels boring though D:

As a whole, it is really crowded, but you find your own little niche'. I found some awesome people to hang out with despite my social phobias, and everyone for the most part is really nice (sometimes too nice...*shudders*). There is a lot to do in a short period of time. My advice is don't try to do everything in one day, and try new things you usually wouldn't. You'll have a lot more fun that way. And take a lot of pictures! I always bring my camera to cons but come back with only like 15 pictures because I'm too busy walking around with my mouth open, if you know what I mean


----------



## mrfoxboy (Jan 29, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> As somebody who helps run and organize a con, allow me to step in here.
> 
> Finding a suitable hotel with awesome elevators AND awesome convention AND are in an easily accessible location is like finding a needle in a haystack. And when you do find those hotels... either they're booked up, obnoxiously expensive for no reason whatsoever (see: Doubletree in New Brunswick, NJ) or are hard to get to.
> 
> AC at least takes the initiative to try to organize elevators where it has control (even if they do utilize the "Dorsai").



Try the Delta BeausÃ©jour hotel in Moncton, New Brunswick, Canada. The convention rooms (yes room_s_) are on the main floor, and you're pretty much surrounded by hotels, as it's in the downtown area. As for experience, it runs Animaritime every year in March and, as far as I know, does so with EASE. As I've never been to Anthrocon (YET) I don't have real lve experience, but from what I heard it had elevator congestion.
Just a suggestion, as there is no fur con here, but an impressive amount of furrs.


----------



## aurindrix (Feb 3, 2009)

I've never actually been to a convention before. Though I've seen a lot of negative reception in this thread, as well as outside this thread regarding personal experiences at anthrocon. Sad, but I'm still wondering if it's even a good idea to go to this big ass monster of a fur con, even if I'm completely green on the whole thing.

I'm left wondering about hotel etiquette, general con etiquette who pays for the hotels and whatnot, hotel reasons and partnering off which whomever friends currently stands as my most biggest concern. I figured going to one of the smaller hotels would make it easier on me as well.. since.. A lot of you seem to have bad experiences about being swamped there.

But ultimately, I'm like stevie wonder in a luge with this whole thing; similie implying that I don't have a clue what's going on. n.n;

But I think that all I really need to focus on is proper hotel preparations and grouping off with the right people. Hopefully I can make this AC a good one. =3


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Feb 4, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> I went two years, '06 and '07 with my father, who is also a furry.
> 
> '06 was pretty fun, really. There were plenty of things to do and places to see.
> 
> '07 wasn't. We both had a terrible time. Less events to see, that sort of thing. Didn't go in '08. I stick to smaller cons, now.



you have a furry father....?
i dont know if this is awesome or not.
is it?


----------



## wildbilltx (Feb 5, 2009)

First thing, if you haven't gone to a furry con before, I highly recommend you attend a smaller con like Furry Fiesta, RCFM, Fur Fright, MFM, or Megaplex and see if you like the experience first.

I had a great time at AC '08, but it really wore me out physically. I got sick the last night because none of the nearby restaurants were open Sunday night and I had to walk 3 blocks in the rain to get a pizza. And I don't like the hotel-convention center layout either, but there's nothing the staff can do about it. Moving the whole con into the convention center instead of spreading it out would help. 

But if you wanted to meet people popular in the fandom like an artist or a fursuiter, there's a good chance they will be at AC. And I really liked Pittsburgh, very cool city. I thought it was fun that the local restaurants and businesses have taken to us. Still I felt I could have the same fun at a smaller or medium sized con like FWA so I probably won't be going to AC this year.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 5, 2009)

aury said:


> I've never actually been to a convention before. Though I've seen a lot of negative reception in this thread, as well as outside this thread regarding personal experiences at anthrocon. Sad, but I'm still wondering if it's even a good idea to go to this big ass monster of a fur con, even if I'm completely green on the whole thing.
> 
> I'm left wondering about hotel etiquette, general con etiquette who pays for the hotels and whatnot, hotel reasons and partnering off which whomever friends currently stands as my most biggest concern. I figured going to one of the smaller hotels would make it easier on me as well.. since.. A lot of you seem to have bad experiences about being swamped there.
> 
> ...



In my experience watching people talk about AC in a negative light..usually the reason is bad planning/poor planning, or not having a group to be with. Or it is the person being stupid. Sorry if I am a bit harsh there.

If you want quick access to your room, you don't book at the Westin. It should be common sense. There are overfill places that are priced well and a small walking distance from the con.

If you don't want to deal with a big crowd don't go the biggest fur convention. It's that simple.

If you don't pack some food to go with you, of course your complaint is going be you were hungry because the restaurants in a down town area, close early (no duh). There is no point complaining when they already bend over backwards to accomodate us. In any case down town areas like that simply cannot stay open as late as we want them to. They try hard though to accomodate us.

If you don't have a group with you, you might be bored....but then again you can take the initiative and find people to hang out with, especially at the Zoo. Just work on good social skills.  Then again, how can you not find people to hang out with at the biggest fur con. You can easily locate people online who have your interests and organize a meet up while there. There are so many panels to go to, and so much to see. It blows my mind when people talk about being alone, or bored. Usually they admit to not trying to be friendly or socialize with people. Usually they just keep to themselves and their body language tells you "Stay away from me."

If you don't like walking, don't go to a big con. I cannot stress this enough. A big complaint about AC is all the walking but...how is that their fault? If you are out of shape that is your fault. Go to a smaller con if you want less walking.

I am sure there are legitimate reasons to not like AC...but most of the time those things can be remedied by research, planning, and patience.


----------



## CBtheLombax (Feb 5, 2009)

Ok since hotels, elevators, restaurants, and ect. is a problem, why not rent an RV or a trailer and park it at an RV park somewhere? Heck if I could make it to an AC, I would just bring my fifth wheel camper stalked with food and drinks . Then when the AC starts, I'll just drive my pickup over and have my trailer parked at an RV park.


----------

